# Front Radar Distance Sensor Calibration



## DogeFather (May 9, 2021)

Wondering where I can get the distance sensor calibrated. Is this something a dealership can take care of or I there a shop that can take care of this for me. Located in Ontario CA.
TIA


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Any Nissan or Infiniti dealer can calibrate the front radar. It's an involved process using laser alignment tools so it won't be cheap, about 2 hours' labor. It's unlikely an outside shop can do it, you need a very high-end scanner and a special radar target. Your best possibility outside of dealerships will be body shops and not repair shops.


----------

